# Test, tren and orals for bulking



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi guys, im planning on adding tren e 200mg a week to my next cycle which will be 500mg a week test e and a oral for first 6 weeks.

(First time using tren)

Was thinking of going with dbol or oxys. Have seen people getting great results with var also, but mainly cutting stack,

I am 27yrs old, 6,2, 224lbs and 18%bf

Anyone used this kinda stack?

Cheers


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

Personally id just do test and tren. If you then add in an oral and you get sides, how do you know What's causing them? Even if you've done the orals before and had no issues, it'll be a different ball game in conjunction with tren. Probably not of much help to you but yeah, just my opinion.

With more experience I'd look at adding in an oral but first time using tren I'd just do alongside test and I'd plan on doing different doses too. Low test. Higher tren (but less than 250mg wk). Less sides apparently, but everyone is different.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Preza87 said:


> I am 27yrs old, 6,2, 224lbs and 18%bf


 Too much drugs imo.
I started about 7 weeks ago with identical stats to yours, well almost. I'm an inch taller than you and 20 years older. I'm running 250 test and 300 deca. I've just hit 17 stone from a 224lb start with very little fat gain.

In my humble opinion run 1 mil of test and 1 mil of deca. Basically 600 total. Or run 150 test, 200 tren. That's all the drugs you need at your level. You can only grow so fast and increasing the dosages will only create more sides. If an old c**t like me can make good progress on around half gram a 27 y/o like you should do far better.


----------

